# Phrag. tetzlaffianum



## John M (Feb 14, 2010)

A very vigorous grower for me; but, this is the first time it's bloomed since Wendy gave me a division of her plant back in 2006. It seems to need to be multi-growth before it will begin blooming. It readily side-branches and often holds 3, or sometimes even 4 flowers per growing tip. This plant was set back by the freeze two years ago; but, it has come back with a vengence. So, I'm happy!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 14, 2010)

That's neat!

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

Not bad. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 14, 2010)

Those are some very nice blooms.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 15, 2010)

John, that's a happy plant. What medium are you growing it in?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2010)

great growing!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice - what's the status of this one ? - bot spec, nat hybrid ?


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!




Orchidzrule said:


> John, that's a happy plant. What medium are you growing it in?



I'll have to check tomorrow and get back to you with the answer.



> Very nice - what's the status of this one ? - bot spec, nat hybrid?



As far as I know, this plant is still causing controversy. I'm not aware of it being accused of being a natural hybrid. All that I've heard is that it's accused of being a man-made hybrid. However, it won't self; so, there are no populations of seedlings to grow up and bloom to see if it breeds true.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 15, 2010)

John, I got another bad case of salivation... Gorgeous plant and flowers.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 15, 2010)

One stunning plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2010)

Splendid!!!! The flowers look like they have different colour in each photo! Which is the real one?


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Not bad. Thanx for sharing.



Not bad!?  (OK, I know.. not besseae hybrid )

call me amateur, call me "Phrag uneducated", call me whatever you want, but this plant (IMO) is gorgeous! :drool: don't mind whether Bot species, natural hybrid or man-made... wow!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice John,I managed to get it to set a pod on it last year using Barbera LeAnn but only got a few seedlings. I could never get it to self.
Nice growing


----------



## Hera (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



biothanasis said:


> Splendid!!!! The flowers look like they have different colour in each photo! Which is the real one?



The top photo is correct. The whole plant photo is a bit too yellow. Sorry. Although, the pouch colour does lighten after a week or two. You can see in the close-up that the pouches are different colours. That's because of the age of the flowers.



> I managed to get it to set a pod on it last year using Barbera LeAnn but only got a few seedlings. I could never get it to self.



Well, at least you got it to set a capsule with some viable seeds. Congrats on that, Russell.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 15, 2010)

What size pot is it growing in? It looks like it does have a nice ratio of blooms to greenery!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 15, 2010)

That's a classy plant with gorgeous flowers, and I am rarely impressed by green phrags.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 15, 2010)

It's gorgeous!! Mine is still miles away from blooming judging by the size.


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> What size pot is it growing in? It looks like it does have a nice ratio of blooms to greenery!



It's in a 5" clay pot. Growth habit is compact and bushy!


----------



## McPaph (Feb 15, 2010)

Great job John. Looks awesome.


Mick


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I like the lighting in your photos, John -- very soft and ethereal.

I'm glad Thanasis asked the question about color -- I was wondering that, also. And I'm glad the top one is the one. It's beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## e-spice (Feb 15, 2010)

Love it. Great job growing it.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow! That's a combination all kinds of phrags, best parts put together to make this! Have I ever heard of this species? Who described this species? Has it been posted here before?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1824&highlight=tetzlaffianum

Here is a previous thread with a bit more info. (John if you want me to remove this post let me know)


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

Wendy said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1824&highlight=tetzlaffianum
> 
> Here is a previous thread with a bit more info. (John if you want me to remove this post let me know)



No. That's fine. It is what it is. People can draw their own conclusions. I keep the tetzlaffianum tag in it's pot because that's what it had when I got it from you and that's what it had when you got it from Alan and it was discovered in Alan's collection. I keep the Nitidissimum x ecuadorense (now registered as Phrag. Simon Marcotte), tag in the pot of my original plant because that's what it had when I got it.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay.

I forgot to say how wonderfully you have bloomed it. Looks gorgeous!!!! :drool: 'Glad you have it!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

Orchidzrule said:


> John, that's a happy plant. What medium are you growing it in?



I had a look today and the mix it's growing in is about equal parts of perlite, peatmoss, rockwool and coconut husk chips. It's a pretty dense mix; but, the plant grows tons of roots and it's in a clay pot. So, it seems to like it.

I also grow it on the brightest bench in my greenhouse. I use 50% shade in the summer and none in the winter.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

I spoke to JP about this species and heard some interesting things. I wish the location of the original plants was better documented. Although I have never met Mr. AT he was helpful when I tried to get some plants from Canada before.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice flowers. right before rice's orchids closed, a few of us bought some seedlings that had been flasked as longifolium. one fellow member flowered his plant (mine was very slow), and someone identified it as phrag tetzlaffianum. unfortunately the other person's plant died. mine is finally growing and the leaves look alot like your plant (just smaller). hopefully I can flower mine and see just what it is!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> very nice flowers. right before rice's orchids closed, a few of us bought some seedlings that had been flasked as longifolium. one fellow member flowered his plant (mine was very slow), and someone identified it as phrag tetzlaffianum. unfortunately the other person's plant died. mine is finally growing and the leaves look alot like your plant (just smaller). hopefully I can flower mine and see just what it is!



Hmmm....interesting? Did your friend take a photo? Would he allow you to post it? Regardless, we'll all look forward to you blooming your plant and seeing your photos. Good luck!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I like the lighting in your photos, John -- very soft and ethereal.



I agree Dot, it makes all his shots look, well, better than life but not "fake" either.


----------



## John M (Feb 16, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I agree Dot, it makes all his shots look, well, better than life but not "fake" either.



Thanks very much for your nice comments. I use only natural daylight in the greenhouse...never use a flash. I normally take photos in the mid to late afternoon, when the sun is not so harsh. I actually prefer an overcast day for photos, rather than a clear sunny one. Sometimes, I hold up a piece of styrofoam to reflect light into a dark/shadowed area to even out the light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes -- diffuse light is the best!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2010)

John M said:


> Hmmm....interesting? Did your friend take a photo? Would he allow you to post it? Regardless, we'll all look forward to you blooming your plant and seeing your photos. Good luck!



I don't think he took pictures, but I could ask (he's moved out of state), someone else may have taken some. I could though email him the link to the thread/pictures here and see if he remembers if his were similar or not. 

Wish my plant to grow a little faster; it's been quite a while for it to get to this size, but it finally has it's fourth growth just starting (it helps to not let it dry out and my finding out that longifolium loves wet feet has made a world of difference)


----------



## John M (Feb 16, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I don't think he took pictures, but I could ask (he's moved out of state), someone else may have taken some. I could though email him the link to the thread/pictures here and see if he remembers if his were similar or not. *Thanks. It would be interesting to know....even better if he, or somebody else took a photo that we could see.*
> 
> Wish my plant to grow a little faster; it's been quite a while for it to get to this size, but it finally has it's fourth growth just starting (it helps to not let it dry out and my finding out that longifolium loves wet feet has made a world of difference) *Yes, longifolium is a water hog. This plant is as well. Wendy kept it in a puddle in her warm/dry grow room; but, I just water often and heavily. It never dries out and is usually wet and it seems to really like it that way.*


..


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2010)

I received a reply from Jeff; he says that he did take pictures of his plant but he hasn't been able to track down the pictures (he's moved twice and is still looking for a new house). He looked at the pictures here via a link I emailed him, and he said that the flowers on his plant looked identical to them and others that are labeled as tetzlaffianum. The one thing he pointed out was that the staminode on his flowers were bronze in color and that this is very unusual for most phrags. He remembered also buying it as a 'longifolium seedling' from rice's as I did.

So, since mine is a flask sibling of his now inactive plant, here's hoping it keeps growing and flowers soon!

the flowers in your pictures are very nice, glad they survived the freeze; can't wait to hopefully have some that look like them....


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info and the nice comments. Good luck with your seedling!


----------

